# Quad keeps stalling out ??



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

250 Honda Recon, starts then stops when you give it gas. This has happened about 3 times now. One day it runs fine. The next day my son will take it for a ride, and it just quits. You start it back up, and as soon as you give it gas it stalls. Tow it back to house, fiddle-fart around with it and it might work right. Or leave it till the next day and it will run fine. Till he gets 5 miles from the house, then it stalls, and won't run again. Have changed plug several times. Cleaned air filter. Do these have a fuel filter? Any other suggestions?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

A little more history on the machine might help. What year is it ? did you just pull it out of storage ?, how old it the gas in the tank ? when it stalls is it sudden or more like its starving for fuel ?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Is There Any Gas Leaking Out Of Carb??? Maybe The Floats Are Sticking.
On The Very Bottom Of Carb(in Most Cases) Or The Side On Very Bottom There Is A Screw. Place A White Napkin Or Rag Under Carb. This Helps To See If Any Gunk Comes Out. Unscrew Screw And Let Gas Flow. Do This With Petcock On "off". Let It Run Dry.

Then, Turn Petcock To "on" And Let Flow For A Second Or Two.

Another Thing Could Be The Petcock Itself.

Drain Gas As Much As Possible.
Then Take Petcock Off Tank. In Most Cases, There Is A Filter For Each Setting...
On And Reserve.
Make Sure They Are Clean Too....

Hope This Helps...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Inside the petcock for the gas tank is a fuel filter screen ( this is the only fuel filter on the machine). I suggest cleaning that. I also suggest cleaning the carb.

One modification I have done to Hondas in the past. Is remove that filter screen go to a hardware store. Get an inline fuel filter for a lawn mower. Cut the fuel line going from the fuel tank to the carb. Place the fuel filter inline with the carb. Then every season you can change the fuel filter. Or about every 6 months depending on how often you ride it. To me it sounds like there is a fuel restriction somewhere. Also remove tank and flush it out.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

It's either a 2000 or a 2001. It acted up on us a couple times last year, and just about everytime this year. I thought it was a fuel problem, but know nothing about these things. We also have a 2002 Rancher that has been a great unit, other than being cold blooded. I'll try your suggestions, and thanks fior the help.
Dave


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

is there any performance mods??? what color is the spark plug ???
does it smell rich {like gas} ????


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hondas are cold blooded by nature at least all the ones I have owned.


----------



## Trailblazer (Jun 27, 2007)

Check all the vent hoses on the carb. My machine was doing the same thing a few weeks ago and it turned out to be one of the vent tubes had gotten against my exaust pipe and melted. Cut off the melted portion and now it runs fine.


----------

